# New Boyd Altamont Pics and Review



## DavyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey guys, so some of you guys might recognize me from a couple weeks ago, being obnoxious and asking a whole bunch of questions about different wheels and wheel set ups. Well, I appreciate all of ya'lls help and in the end I went with the new Boyd Altamont wheelset, a 24mm wide and 30mm deep rim. The customer service I received from Boyd was top notch. Not only was it easy to email him and his wife about any questions or concerns I had, I also received a lot of info from him through my previous forum threads. I received my wheels quite promptly, in about a weeks time. They came packaged nicely and were very easy to install on my bike. I had heard a lot of complaints about it being very hard to put tires on such a wide wheel but I had no problem popping my 25c Gatorskins on, although they probably had loosened up from previous use (Disclaimer: I did use a tire lever but that's nothing out of the ordinary for me, although I know some of you don't like using them). Obviously, the wheels were a huge step up from my stock wheels but I can't comment on durability until I've ridden them for a while longer (although they seem very durable). The ride is very stiff and responsive, I've definitely noticed that when out of the saddle either climbing or sprinting. With 25c on such a wide rim, it feels like I'm riding on freshly paved roads everywhere I ride due to the comfortableness of the ride. With rim strips, the weight came out to be 699g/911g on my scale at home (probably not the most accurate). I have a race coming up this weekend so I'll give you guys an update on how they perform during the race but so far, I really enjoy the wheels and would definitely recommend them and just Boyd in general if you're looking for a new wheelset.
Here are a couple pics, I had trouble uploading a few more I had but maybe I'll stick them in the thread.


----------



## DavyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

*A couple other pics*









Front (w/ rim tape)/Rear (w/ rim tape)/Skewer respectively and bike before wheel change. I think the new wheels look a lot better than the old ones, opinion?


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I am looking at these and Rol D'Huez. Rol seems to be winning but these are very nice.


----------



## DavyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

No problem and yeah, Rol was definitely on my radar also. The D'Huez seem like really nice climbing wheels but it really wasn't what I was looking for. I was looking for more of an all-around wheel which is what drew me to the Boyd's, maybe not as light as the D'Huez but a bit deeper and wider. I'm a pretty light rider so my logic was that weight isn't a big factor for me on the hills for me but with the little extra weight, it would help me maintain speed on flats better than a lighter wheel. It really depends on what your looking for but I would definitely recommend the Boyds not only because of the wheels but also the customer service. Good luck on your search!

P.S.- I don't know if you already saw this but some else posted a bit more indepth review of the Altamonts here: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/wh...ont-vs-custom-wheel-317139-2.html#post4545873


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

I think I am going with the Boyd's, they look reall nice. My only concern is the other thread had a small complaint about his front wheel being a little out of true. Was that a non issue on yours. I am really liking these wheels the more I look at them. They look great on your bike BTW.


----------



## DavyJ (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks man and my wheels came as straight as an arrow. I think a slightly out of true wheel is just something minor that can really happen to any wheel, regardless of manufacturer. I think you'll be very happy with your decision, I know I have been!


----------

